
T-Mobile leaked a Windows 10 VR phone - rufus42
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/26/13418440/microsoft-alcatel-idol-4s-vr-headset-t-mobile-leak
======
moftz
Oh boy, another application of mobile VR that no one will use. Except in this
case, there won't even be enough software to make it worth anything.

